# der Eierschalensollbruchstellenverursacher



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2012)

Η απλούστατη αυτή λέξη, που αποτελείται κατά σειρά από τα επόμενα συστατικά στοιχεία:

Eier = αυγά
Schalen = τσόφλια
soll = οφείλει
Bruchstellen = Bruch + Stelle = θραύση + θέση
Verursacher = Ver + Ur +Sache + -r = υπαίτιος

είναι η ονομασία της επόμενης συσκευής, ενός δείγματος γερμανικής εφευρετικότητας :lol::lol::lol::






Πώς να την βαφτίζαμε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Αυγοκόφτης; Γενικά όλες αυτές οι συσκευές λέγονται αυγοκόφτες απ' ό,τι βλέπω, ακόμα κι αν έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα. Δες αυτό εδώ π.χ. που είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από αυτό εδώ, αλλά και τα δύο λέγονται αυγοκόφτες.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 22, 2012)

Είναι δηλαδή η "συσκευή δημιουργίας σημείων προβλεπόμενης θραύσης κελύφους ωών"; :-D


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Κελυφοτόμος.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αυγοκόφτης; Γενικά όλες αυτές οι συσκευές λέγονται αυγοκόφτες απ' ό,τι βλέπω, ακόμα κι αν έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα. Δες αυτό εδώ π.χ. που είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από αυτό εδώ, αλλά και τα δύο λέγονται αυγοκόφτες.



Α, τόσο απλό... :-(


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Μια απλή γυναικεία πρόταση έκανα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Χμ... Αυγοκόφτης = συσκευή παρασκευής επιτυχημένων* αυγοκοφτών εδεσμάτων
* που δεν κόβει το αυγολέμονο, με οικτρά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2012)

...
Ωοκελυφοθραυσιπαρασκευαστής ο γερμανόκροκος / αβγοτσοφλοδιατρητοποιητήρας / αυγοδιακορευτής / αυγοπερφορατόρος ή αβγόσεγα.

Πιάσ' τ' αβγό και κούρευ' το κλαύ' το σπάσ' το και φά' το. Cut along the dotted line. Ma che uovo?


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 22, 2012)

daeman said:


> αβγοτσοφλοδιατρητοποιητήρας



Ααααααυτό! :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

Λαιμητόμο αυγών δεν σκέφτηκε κανένας; Αυγκιλοτίνα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λαιμητόμο αυγών δεν σκέφτηκε κανένας; Αυγκιλοτίνα;


Μα η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν "αυγοαποκεφαλιστής", αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι το αυγό δεν έχει κεφάλι -- άρα δεν έχει και λαιμό. Αλλά η αυγκιλοτίνα έχει πλάκα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λαιμητόμο αυγών δεν σκέφτηκε κανένας;


Καλημέρα. Ο/Η _κελυφοτόμος_ βασίστηκε στη _λαιμητόμο_, αν και αφήνω την κοινότητα να αποφασίσει για το γένος και το άρθρο.
Αλλά ας μη διασύρουμε τον Γκιλοτέν για μια ακόμα φορά.
:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2012)

...
Louis XV often entertained his courtiers by “beheading” the egg in his eggcup with one slice. Ironically, Louis XVI and his wife, Marie Antoinette, would be beheaded during the “Reign of Terror” in 1793. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/1M2QATX2L2M1P
Bad karma. 

Egg Magic: A French "egg topper" (for $54.95), an Egg Blower (?!), and amuse-bouche _L’oeuf_ by a three-star general Paris restaurant chef. 
 Αυτό για τον Ζάζουλα: You can make your own Egg, or fill your shell with other things, like a _Nutella pot de crème_. The best way to cut off the top of the eggshell is with a special tool called an egg topper.

"Please don't behead me!" cried Humpty Dumpty* (Humpty Dumpty sat in a cup, Humpty Dumpty had his top chopped off), 
and Roberto Begnini chimed in with: "But I ham a no criminal, I ham a good hegg." (3':40"): 






* “When I use a word,” Humpty Dumpty said, in rather a scornful tone, “it means just what I choose it to mean—neither more nor less.”
“The question is,” said Alice, “whether you _can_ make words mean so many different things.”


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Bad karma.



Άλλη μια περίπτωση κακού *κάρματος*.
Πόσο μου άρεσε που το είδα στην προχτεσινή ανάρτηση του Σαραντάκου δε λέγεται. Το κάρμα, του κάρματος! Ο Θεός να με αξιώσει να δω κάποτε και το *δάρμα*, του *δάρματος *;)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Earion said:


> Άλλη μια περίπτωση κακού *κάρματος*.
> Πόσο μου άρεσε που το είδα στην προχτεσινή ανάρτηση του Σαραντάκου δε λέγεται. Το κάρμα, του κάρματος!


Κεκαρμένοι κακού κάρματός εσμεν!


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ο Θεός να με αξιώσει να δω κάποτε και το *δάρμα*, του *δάρματος *;)



Τώρα που το έγραψες και γκουγκλίζεται μπορεί να το δεις συνώνυμο του ξυλοδαρμού.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Γιατί όχι; 

Άσε που 'ναι επιτέλους καιρός ν' αποκτήσει γενική και το λάμα: του λάματος, χεχεχε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα. (Καλημέρα;)

Πάντως ο θιβετιανός μοναχός δεν είναι μόνο άκλιτο _ο λάμα_, αλλά υπάρχει και _ο λάμας_ (_του λάμα_) — όπως λέει ο Πάπυρος: «Η λ. στον τ. _λάμας_ μαρτυρείται από το 1859 στον Αναστάσιο Πολυζωίδη]». Άλλωστε, υπάρχει και ο _δαλαϊλάμας_.

*νταλαϊλάμας* ο (ουσιαστικό) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :μογγολ. λ. dalai - lama]
1 τίτλος του αρχιερέα του λαμαϊσμού που είναι βουδική αίρεση του Θιβέτ έχει πολιτική οργάνωση ανάλογη με την παλιότερη παπική. Αλλιώς _*δαλαϊλάμας*_
2 (μτφ.) αυτός που αξιώνει να έχει η γνώμη του απόλυτο κύρος, χωρίς να το αξίζει. 
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Νταλαϊλάμας


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απλούστατη αυτή λέξη, που αποτελείται κατά σειρά από τα επόμενα συστατικά στοιχεία:



Eier = αυγά
Schalen = τσόφλια
soll = οφείλει
Bruchstellen = Bruch + Stelle = θραύση + θέση
Verursacher = Ver + Ur +Sache + -r = υπαίτιος

εδώ μάλλον πρόκειται για το ουσιαστικό _(das) Soll_, συγκεκριμένα με την 3η έννοια που μας δίνει, δηλαδή κάτι σαν _στόχος παραγωγής_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Όπως λέει _και_ το Duden στην παραπομπή που δίνεις, η λέξη Soll χρησιμοποιείται σε οικονομικό περιβάλλον, με σημασίες όπως όφελος, υποχρέωση, και στόχος παραγωγής (που γράφεις).

Όπως επίσης λέει το Duden, λίγο πιο κάτω, είναι _substantiviert aus ↑sollen in der veralteten (kaufmannssprachlichen) Bedeutung »schulden«_, με άλλα λόγια, ουσιαστικοποιημένο από την παρωχημένη (εμπορική) σημασία «χρωστώ» (οφείλω).

Οπότε... :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2012)

Και πόσο πληρώνει κανείς γι' αυτό το κατασκεύασμα; 
(Με την ευκαιρία, πώς θα μεταφράζαμε το indispensable; )


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 3, 2012)

τελικά πρόκειται για την (ήδη) σύνθετη λέξη _Sollbruchstelle_, η οποία αποτελείται όντως από το ρήμα _sollen_ όπως γράφεις και όχι από το ουσιαστικό _Soll _που φαντάστηκα.

Και στη βίκι: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sollbruchstelle


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Και πόσο πληρώνει κανείς γι' αυτό το κατασκεύασμα;


Το βρίσκω στα 19,95, κάτι ανάλογο με το ειδικό καρπουζομάχαιρο .


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2012)

Με μικρές οπές σε σχήμα σπόρων!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Ναι! :) :)

indispensable = απαραίτητος, εκ των ουκ άνευ, αναγκαίος, ξέρω γω τι άλλα...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι! :) :)
> 
> indispensable = απαραίτητος, εκ των ουκ άνευ, αναγκαίος, ξέρω γω τι άλλα...



Κι αναντικατάστατος as well.


Πάντως το μαραφέτι κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες εκδοχές.

Εδώ, μαζί με άλλα εντελώς άχρηστα κουζινογκάτζετ.

_This one _takes the cake (and slices it up all at once!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Μα, όχι, όχι! Αυτό το βάναυσο μαραφέτι που βρήκες, Μπέρνι, τα σπάει τα αυγά! Δεν τα αποκεφαλίζει προσεκτικά και με ύψιστη ευγένεια!


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 3, 2012)

Και μη χειρότερα! 

Βαριούνται να χωρίσουν τις λέξεις οι Γερμανοί, ε; Ακόμα και το σάλιο και η ανάσα για να πεις μια λέξη χωριστά μετριέται σε εργατοώρες και αποτελεί σπατάλη ωφέλιμου χρόνου; 

χαχαχαχαχα


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2021)

Η λέξη (από το ποστ του Philosophy Matters, όπου το βρήκα): *rutschtaufBananenschaleauswährendihmeinTresoraufdenKopffällt*, δηλαδή 
γλιστραεισεμπανανοφλουδαενωπεφτειπανωστοκεφαλιτουχρηματοκιβώτιο.

Λείπει ο προσδιορισμός του θύματος, βέβαια, με την αρλεκινοφορεσιά, αλλά κι αυτός προστίθεται εύκολα, από γερμανόφωνους τουλάχιστον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2021)

daeman said:


> Η λέξη (από το ποστ του Philosophy Matters, όπου το βρήκα): *rutschtaufBananenschaleauswährendihmeinTresoraufdenKopffällt*, δηλαδή
> γλιστραεισεμπανανοφλουδαενωπεφτειπανωστοκεφαλιτουχρηματοκιβώτιο.
> 
> Λείπει ο προσδιορισμός του θύματος, βέβαια, με την αρλεκινοφορεσιά, αλλά κι αυτός προστίθεται εύκολα, από γερμανόφωνους τουλάχιστον.


μπλα μπλα ....τοχρηματοκιβωτιόμου. Για την αναγκαία τευτονική ακρίβεια.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> μπλα μπλα ....τοχρηματοκιβωτιόμου. Για την αναγκαία τευτονική ακρίβεια.



Herr Doktor, γιατί «χρηματοκιβώτιό μου»; Δεν ξέρω πού βλέπεις το mein. Εγώ πάντως το διαβάζω έτσι:

rutscht auf Bananenschale aus während *ihm *ein Tresor auf den Kopf fällt

γλιστράει (ausrutscht) πάνω σε (auf) μπανανόφλουδα (Bananenschale) ενώ (während) *του (ihm) *ένα (ein) χρηματοκιβώτιο (Tresor) πάνω (auf) στο κεφάλι (den Kopf) *πέφτει (fällt)*

με την προσωπική αντωνυμία ihm στη δοτική (και βέβαια τη γερμανική σύνταξη με το ρήμα στο τέλος). Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2021)

daeman said:


> Herr Doktor, γιατί «χρηματοκιβώτιό μου»; Δεν ξέρω πού βλέπεις το mein. Εγώ πάντως το διαβάζω έτσι:
> 
> rutscht auf Bananenschale aus während *ihm *ein Tresor auf den Kopf fällt
> 
> ...


Είσαι σωστός! Έμεινα στο mein, μου ξέφυγε το σκόρπιο ih...


----------

